
Ning Milestone: 100k Social Networks - luccastera
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/09/23/ning-milestone-100k-social-networks/
======
webwright
I hate metrics like this.

2 of those 100k are mine and they are dead-in-the-water (I was just fiddling
around with the system).

How many of those 100k have ANY activity in a given day (that isn't spam)?
Don't keep track of Social Networks. Keep track of ACTIVE Social Networks--
that's the metric that matters.

I like the idea of Ning

------
mattmaroon
I don't have much hope for ning. Social networks are pretty easy to program
yourself, and their appeal is largely the userbase. You join a social network
because all of your friends already did.

If I wanted social networking for my little niche, I'd simply start a facebook
group.

~~~
ctkrohn
I actually think Ning is a clever idea, but I don't see it as anything more
than the social networking equivalent of Eve (commercial message board
software) or Topica (commercial listserve software). If well-trafficked
websites are willing to pay for third-party forum software, why should they
not be willing to pay for social networking software?

I don't think Ning is expecting people to try and build the next Facebook on
their platform... they're just making it easy for pre-existing communities to
add social networks.

